# Outdoor Life



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone read the article in the latest Outdoor Life issue about non-res. fees and licenses?Evidently an outfitter and a lawyer client sued the Arizona GNF because of the 10% limit on non-res. elk licenses.The 9th district court of appeals ruled in their favor.Saying wildlife come under interstate commerce and the states have to treat everyone the same.Also the court wants to know why the non-res. license is 10 times what the resident is.This ruling will probably be appealed to the Supremes but they don't have to hear it.It affects most states west of us.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Have not seen the article. I did hear a rumor that the Sodak limit on non-resident waterfowl licenses was tried all the way to the Supreme Court but I don't know if it is true.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

So. Dak. did indeed go all the way to the STATE supreme court, not the feds. Huge difference!!!!!!!


----------

